

Ask HN: Google drops XMPP today? - kecebongsoft

I couldn't connect to both gmail and google apps account through Adium, neither my college (through Pidgin and Empathy), but google chat through Gmail and Hangout are working fine. Are they dropping XMPP support already?. So that means no alternatives?
======
a_alakkad
XMPP is working fine with me, if you've activated the 2-step verification
recently then you have to stop it before you can use XMPP protocol again.

